# When you think things can't possibly get any worse...



## Truwolf (Mar 30, 2004)

Try holding your breath for a couple of minutes. It quickly becomes obvious how much better life is with something as simple as oxygen.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

:lol Thats very very true.


----------



## smarty (Oct 27, 2004)

u r right 

:agree


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh Yeh!

I am grateful for O2.

Thanks for the reminder! :lol 

Leilanistar


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

one night while watching fear factor, one of the water stunts, i held my breath for 3 mins. about a month ago i tried to repeat it but only made it to 2.5 mins.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

How do you guys hold your breathe for so long? do you practice? I saw this show along time ago with some girl that could hold her breathe for like 6 minutes or something. I can't even hold it a minute...


----------



## kazoopaula (Dec 1, 2004)

when my mouth is so dry that my throat threatens to stick together - I am very, very grateful for a glass of water. A glass of cool, crisp water can quickly become priceless.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

I am gonna be greatful for sleep. As soon as I get my butt out of this chair and brush my toooooths.


----------



## little_birdie (Jan 5, 2005)

when me and my friend got really depressed we would starve ourselves over lunch, and then at around 3-4 o'clock enjoy a nice unhealthy meal at a fast food restaurant. The second we took a bite off that burger all troubles were forgotten.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

^ Isn't it the best feeling when you are starving? There is not a care in the world as you take that first bite after not eating the entire day.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Simple, yet profound.


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

did u know that if u held back a sneeze ur face would explode? lets be thankful that hasnt happened either!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've held back plenty of sneezes before, and as far as I can tell my face is still attached. :lol


----------

